# Looking for the cheap stamped press-on brass hinges. (Found!)



## JustJoe (Oct 26, 2012)

I'm looking for those brass hinges you see on cheap wooden boxes They're small and thin and don't take screws. The outer edge of each leaf is bent 90 degrees and serrated and it is pressed into the wood. You usually see them on throwaway type boxes if that makes sense. 
Anyone know what they're really called, and where I can buy a couple dozen for cheap?


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Kinda reminds me of these cigar box hinges.

PM me if you want em. It's not close to what you need/want but it's 
a couple more than you have.

There about inch and a quarter wide.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Walk in to Hobby Lobby, and look around..


----------



## JustJoe (Oct 26, 2012)

waho6o9 - thanks but I'll keep searching. I know if I can find the right name for them that I should be able to buy a lifetime supply for a couple of bucks, they're so cheap.

bandit571 - hobby lobby doesn't list them on their website under hinges, and I'm too lazy and cheap to burn a gallon of gas to go wandering their aisles. If they had lumber or tools then I might make the drive.

I just have to put my faith in google. Eventually I'll find the right combination of words and they'll pop up and I'll know the correct name for them.
thanks
Joe


----------



## joeyinsouthaustin (Sep 22, 2012)

Search "press in box hinges" I found these and others.  Monroe hinge.


----------



## JustJoe (Oct 26, 2012)

That sure looks close. I had already tried "brass hinges press-in" and "brass hinges press-on" and got nowhere.
thanks
Joe


----------



## joeyinsouthaustin (Sep 22, 2012)

Also barbed hinges, or slot hinges that slid into a slot.


----------



## joeyinsouthaustin (Sep 22, 2012)

try these press in barrel hinge? I also searched "press in cigar box hinge" found some stuff on alibaba, but 5000 min order


----------



## JustJoe (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks but I'm looking for real thin metal with very thin prongs to press into very thin walls so I can throw some cheap little boxes together to hold hardware - like cigar boxes but 1/5th the size and with lids that stay closed.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

I seem to recall that I bought something like this years ago, but don't remember where. Maybe try Rockler?


----------



## tefinn (Sep 23, 2011)

Try searching for "pronged hinges". These are just some of what I found.

http://www.utmfg.com/product/HNG-SMALL/HNG-1758.html

http://www.bearwood.com/HARDWARE-HINGE.HTML

http://www.atcoproducts.com/minpronhin.html

http://www.etsy.com/listing/120073903/12-sets-20mm-x-25mm-metal-nickel-hinges?ref=market


----------



## Oldtool (May 27, 2012)

JustJoe,
Not sure exactly what you are looking for, but for a cheap hinge to be used on utilitarian storage boxes, why not glue a piece of cloth on the hinged side of the box?
Food for thought. Good luck in your quest.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

joe

woodcraft has the hinges
and a mandrel and saw for them
they need to be in one time
can't be taken out
need softer woods too
the hard woods make the prongs flatten
try on scrap first

http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2003744/7853/Barbed-Hinge-1-18-x-78-Pair.aspx


----------



## Pezking7p (Nov 17, 2013)

Like this? http://www.umei.com/cb/wood-box-hinge-hg-25.htm

The only other similar items I found were intended to be installed by a machine in an assembly line.


----------



## JustJoe (Oct 26, 2012)

David, those aren't the hinges I'm looking for either. They're not cheap or flimsy enough. The ones I want are super-cheap and require no cutting. They are used on real cheap boxes. Most people would be ashamed to use them on anything nice. These are the things used in factories on cheap little boxes made to hold something where the buyer is probably going to throw the box out. A machine rolls the two sides of the box under a press and the press just slaps the hinge on to both pieces and rolls it on down the line.

*Tom found them - 50 for $27.50.*
http://www.utmfg.com/product/HNG-SMALL/HNG-1758.html

Thanks to everyone though, you showed me some other hinges that can be used on nicer stuff.

Joe


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

your link says they arent available joe

but Pezking7p's are

good luck


----------



## JustJoe (Oct 26, 2012)

Link is fixed, they're in stock. 
thanks


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

glad you found them joe

where are the boxes in the project page
i don't see them yet
what is taking so long lol


----------



## woodenwarrior (May 23, 2012)

Try looking at Meiselwoodhobby.com They have a big selection of cheap stamped hinges that might fit what you are looking for.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

http://craft-inc.myshopify.com/products/l261 You can get these for less than 15 cents [email protected] 10 at a time. Need to be nailed or screwed on but that is a pretty good price for a small quantity.


----------



## Oldtool (May 27, 2012)

Glad you found them JustJoe.
These look like they'll work loose after a few box openings, are you making disposable boxes? or is your material thin enough that you cab bend the tangs over after insertion?
In any event, happy you found what you wanted, have fun making saw dust.


----------



## joeyinsouthaustin (Sep 22, 2012)

There is a lot of things I have bookmarked off of this one. Thanks *JustJoe* for starting this one up. Glad you found them. And thanks to the other researches as well.


----------

